# Can't see in the dark with Live View ? - Read the 'effin Manual !!!!!



## Kolia (Mar 10, 2012)

So I've heard people complaining about the Sony EVF not being usable in dark setting, or slow to react.

Owner need to research their equipment !!!

By default, the EVF will apply the effect on the image (Speed and ISO - Aperture still requires the preview button)  Turn this off and you actually see better thru the EVF than with your own eye in dark settings.

At the bottom of the screen here:







Next, EVF is slow to react and turn on while shooting ?  Switch to Manual and lock it always ON !!!






Be happy now !


----------

